# Leak Under Bathroom Sink



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I know there have been posts on this but I am unable to get anything when I do a search on this. Sorry for the repeat question that I know has been addresses before.

Anyway we are camping now and the bathrrom sink is leaking. Not a lot but it doesn't take must to do damage. The hoses are tight and the pea trap is tight so I am guessing it is the faucet some how. I know some of you have replaced the bathrom faucet with ones from Lowe's and Home Depot, can you tell me with which ones.

Also what is your opinions on what to look for to determine if the faucet has gone bad as to whether or not this is indeed the issue or not.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

This may or may not be the problem, but our drain pipe from the sink was leaking around the flange that you see in the sink. I removed the pipe, put some plumbers putty under the flange and put it back nice and tight. No leaks since, and that was an easy fix. I guess whatever was used for sealing it had dried out and no longer doing the job. I hope your solution is as easy this one was. Good luck.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try looking at it with a mirror and flashlight to see where it is dripping from. Does it leak all the time or only when using the faucet? When I replaced mine I also installed valves under the sink. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7010 . James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Try looking at it with a mirror and flashlight to see where it is dripping from. Does it leak all the time or only when using the faucet? When I replaced mine I also installed valves under the sink. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7010 . James


Great work on this plumbing job. I just printed a copy of your picture and will do this next spring when I replace our faucet.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a picture of the faucet that I removed and replaced in the TT. The spacing is 4" centers and the thread is 1/2" male. Any faucet from the home center with those measurements should work. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8284 .James


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours leaked underneath as well. Long story short, water was getting in between the faucet and countertop and dripping inside the cabinet. I loosened the faucet, made a gasket out of plumbers putty to go around each of the holes in the counter top and tightened the faucet back down, no more leaks.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Here is a picture of the faucet that I removed and replaced in the TT. The spacing is 4" centers and the thread is 1/2" male. Any faucet from the home center with those measurements should work. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8284 .James


Thanks again...great info!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here is the faucet that many of us installed as a replacement for the factory one (approx. $37.00 from Walmart) We love that the faucet swivels so you can move it over to the side and have more sink room...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our faucet leaked after the 2nd year. You can remove the handles and tighten the valve itself. This fixed our leak.

Thor


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Thor said:


> Our faucet leaked after the 2nd year. You can remove the handles and tighten the valve itself. This fixed our leak.
> 
> Thor


Yep...X2...although I also replaced the O-Ring as well....
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Here is the faucet that many of us installed as a replacement for the factory one (approx. $37.00 from Walmart) We love that the faucet swivels so you can move it over to the side and have more sink room...


I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO doing this!!


----------

